# Những mẫu chum sành mini tại Bảo Khánh ngâm rượu thơm ngon



## gomsubaokhanh (31/8/21)

Chum sành Bát Tràng nổi tiếng với độ bền cao, hiệu quả ngâm rượu ngon, an toàn và dễ dàng sử dụng. Nhờ những ưu điểm này mà chum được nhiều người tin dùng để ngâm rượu. Nếu bạn là fan trung thành của thú rượu ngâm chum, nhất định không nên bỏ qua những mẫu chum sành mini mới sau đây.


*Những công dụng tiện lợi của chum sành mini*

Sẽ không còn xa lạ nếu bạn đã từng ngâm rượu trong những chiếc chum lớn. Vậy còn những chiếc chum sành mini chỉ có dung tích từ 1 đến 5 lít này thì sao? Chúng có thể làm gì?

Không thua kém những chiếc chum lớn, chum sành mini Bát Tràng được săn đón nhiều hiện nay. Bởi chúng có giá thành hợp lý, thích hợp với người mới chơi rượu, đồng thời lại có nhiều công dụng đặc biệt, mà chỉ có những loại chum cỡ nhỏ mới có thể làm được.






Đầu tiên, chum sành mini hoàn toàn có thể dùng ngâm rượu như các loại chum thông thường khác. Chất sành trong những loại chum này mang chất lượng tương đồng với các dòng lớn. Chất sành được làm từ đất sét cao cấp, không tráng men, nung trong nhiệt cao hơn 1000 độ C. Từ đó hình thành nên xương gốm rắn chắc, bền bỉ.

Dung tích nhỏ, nên chum sành mini thích hợp với các loại rượu ngâm ngắn ngày. Khi ngâm trong chum có kích thước vừa đủ, lượng không khí trong chum không quá nhiều, giúp rượu ngấu ngon. Ngoài ra, chất sành thẩm thấu andehit ra ngoài, khiến rượu có vị êm dịu đặc biệt.

Trong khi đó, những chiếc chum nhỏ có thể tích khoảng 1 2 lít lại là vật phẩm hoàn hảo để đựng rượu. Thay vì việc mỗi lần sử dụng lại phải mở chum ra múc rượu, làm nhiều lần dễ bị ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng rượu, bạn có thể đổ rượu cốt khi ngâm xong sang những chiếc chum loại nhỏ.

Cách làm này vừa tiện cho việc sử dụng, mà chum rượu cũng không bị ảnh hưởng. Ngoài ra, kích thước cầm tay vừa vặn, bạn dễ dàng mang đi, đặt trên bàn nhậu cùng anh em, giúp bàn rượu thêm chất lượng.

Bên cạnh đó, chum sành mini cũng có thể làm đồ trang trí trong nhà. Kích thước nhỏ nên chum không kén không gian. Vì vậy bạn có thể đặt trực tiếp trên bàn phòng khách, phòng bếp hoặc không gian ngoại cảnh sân vườn.

Xem thêm: MỚI: Mẫu chum sành mini Bát Tràng ngâm rượu cực ngon


----------

